# Where Are The Release Notes For 215?



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

So Far So Good Enjoying 215 The Most. Only One Power Cord Reboot. Hope Its Last One!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah anyway...
I want to know if those of us who got guide data with no subscription to LIL is a new feature or a fu up from Eldon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it works - I can EPG for all local digital stations without subscription.


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> Yeah anyway...
> I want to know if those of us who got guide data with no subscription to LIL is a new feature or a fu up from Eldon.


I think it's a fu up....
It's a great fu up for user thou! Now, I just wish 921 has option of not taking update.
It won't be surprised when they take it away in the next update.

Mark, could you be kind and share with us L215 Release Note, please?

Thanks,
P.L


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

phongluu said:


> I think it's a fu up....
> It won't be surprised when they take it away in the next update.


Me too.

If they had purposefully removed the restriction, I think Dish would have made a huge announcement bragging about their kindness and generosity.

Now maybe if everyone E-Mails charlie thanking him for the change, perhaps he'll be too embarrassed to take it away (or he'll realize what happened and take it away faster :whatdidid -> the first ever software rollback.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Yes, it works - I can EPG for all local digital stations without subscription.


Shush....

Big Brother is watching


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Still no update from Mark and his team eh?

Is it b/c of holiday or b/c Dish does not want to share it with us, users?

Happy 4-July to all,
P.L


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Yeah anyway...
> I want to know if those of us who got guide data with no subscription to LIL is a new feature or a fu up from Eldon.


It really makes you wonder, doesn't it. Lots of folks who subscribe to LIL
have lost their guide data. Surely, that wasn't intentional. Also, this was
supposed to be a phased, 10,000-receiver rollout. However, I have not
seen a single complaint from someone not getting it.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

bbomar,

Interesting observation. Sounds like it got sent to everyone, eh?

Michael


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

phongluu said:


> Still no update from Mark and his team eh?
> 
> Is it b/c of holiday or b/c Dish does not want to share it with us, users?
> 
> ...


I am being told it is b/c holiday.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am being told it is b/c holiday.


I was under the impression that Marks release notes came from Eldon. Didn't know the Britts celebrated getting rid of America.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> I was under the impression that Marks release notes came from Eldon. Didn't know the Britts celebrated getting rid of America.


I am not Mark, as such we have different sources. The communications I have are with E*, which is in the USA last I checked.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am being told it is b/c holiday.


I'm not really being critical here, because I think we're lucky to get release notes _at all_; it could be very different ...

But I'm trying to understand this "holiday" excuse. They can't put out release notes for a release that has basically been ready to go, but for several last-minute holds, for around 6 weeks or so, because they spooled it only 6 days before a holiday?

There isn't any chance I'll buy that. But I'm thankful for the release notes, whenever they _do_ come ...

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am not Mark, as such we have different sources. The communications I have are with E*, which is in the USA last I checked.


OK, but last I checked, which was 15 minutes ago, E* did not shut down for the holiday weekend. It may be news to some but those of us who work in TV and broadcasting work on holidays! The holiday excuse is bogus, kind of like, " I couldn't pay your invoice on time because the computer was down."

Hey, maybe that would fly for some better than the holiday BS, E*'s computer was down. Now that does make sense to me!  :nono:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> OK, but last I checked, which was 15 minutes ago, E* did not shut down for the holiday weekend. It may be news to some but those of us who work in TV and broadcasting work on holidays! The holiday excuse is bogus, kind of like, " I couldn't pay your invoice on time because the computer was down."
> 
> Hey, maybe that would fly for some better than the holiday BS, E*'s computer was down. Now that does make sense to me!  :nono:


Wrong, the design, software, and sustaining engineering teams as well as the Executive offices do not work 24/7, and they actually got this Monday off as well. Sorry you guys don't think engineers deserve to get days off. Please be polite, and wait for this information you seek. Plus, if bashing develops out of this thread, please try to remember that it is not a mandatory thing for this information to be provided to us. Also, it is not mandatory for DBSTalk to post it even if it is given to us. Conclusion, do not start a negative thread because you might be impatient and want to see this info now.

P.S. Mark emailed me and stated for us to relax, because of various reasons, and because of the holiday, that he suspected that it was going to take several additional days to get this info.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Try to remain calm folks. The release notes are coming. There are some things that need to be ironed out first. There is a lot going on behind the scenes.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I had been out of town, and just fired my 921 up today. I have distants, but I was overjoyed to find local guide data for my locals!

And, I have to say, I've had a rock solid 921 through every release since Jan. 2004. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones! (I had OTA problems in the beginning, but it ended up being a antenna wiring issue, not the 921)


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Try to remain calm folks. The release notes are coming. There are some things that need to be ironed out first. There is a lot going on behind the scenes.


Mark, or 921 team,
Do you have any infor for this? Please share.

Thanks a lot,
P.L


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Still waiting for them, PL. They'll be posted just as soon as we get them.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Isn't it possible to include the release notes in the release? A few pages under the Software Update menu would keep us informed.
-Ken


----------

